# Francesco Camarda, milanista che segna 5,5 gol a partita.



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportato da Eurosport, gli straordinari numeri di Francesco Camarda, giovanissimo talento tredicenne delle giovanili del Milan, sono diventati virali. Il ragazzo ha già segnato 483 gol in sole 87 partite. Media gol stratosferica: 5,5 reti a partita. In nazionale è già stato aggregato all'Under 15.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ci ha già messo le mani raiola?


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Eurosport, gli straordinari numeri di Francesco Camarda, giovanissimo talento tredicenne delle giovanili del Milan, sono diventati virali. Il ragazzo ha già segnato 483 gol in sole 87 partite. Media gol stratosferica: 5,5 reti a partita. In nazionale è già stato aggregato all'Under 15.


Esiste un modo per impedire che questi ragazzi vadano sotto Raiola?
Io metterei una bella legge interna: chi del settore giovanile si affida a Raiola viene immediatamente espulso, e quando firmano il primo contratto da professionisti va inserita una clausola che impedisca esplicitamente di affidarsi a Raiola in futuro, pena la rescissione immediata con risarcimento danni ingente alla società.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Eurosport, gli straordinari numeri di Francesco Camarda, giovanissimo talento tredicenne delle giovanili del Milan, sono diventati virali. Il ragazzo ha già segnato 483 gol in sole 87 partite. Media gol stratosferica: 5,5 reti a partita. In nazionale è già stato aggregato all'Under 15.


Non trasformiamolo in Mastour


----------



## gabri65 (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Eurosport, gli straordinari numeri di Francesco Camarda, giovanissimo talento tredicenne delle giovanili del Milan, sono diventati virali. Il ragazzo ha già segnato 483 gol in sole 87 partite. Media gol stratosferica: 5,5 reti a partita. In nazionale è già stato aggregato all'Under 15.



Speriamo siano di tecnica e non di rapina, pure Cutrone aveva numeri da record.

Mi sembra di aver capito che per il momento la sua è strapotenza fisica e gioco aereo.

Ci rivediamo tra, diciamo, 5 anni.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Speriamo siano di tecnica e non di rapina, pure Cutrone aveva numeri da record.
> 
> Mi sembra di aver capito che per il momento la sua è strapotenza fisica e gioco aereo.
> 
> Ci rivediamo tra, diciamo, 5 anni.




Cutrone, chi era costui? (semicit.). Ah: quell'attaccante che quando venne ceduto provocò pianti e disperazione in molti milanisti? Sembrava avessimo perso il nuova Inzaghi. E infatti...


----------



## ARKANA (6 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Esiste un modo per impedire che questi ragazzi vadano sotto Raiola?
> Io metterei una bella legge interna: chi del settore giovanile si affida a Raiola viene immediatamente espulso, e quando firmano il primo contratto da professionisti va inserita una clausola che impedisca esplicitamente di affidarsi a Raiola in futuro, pena la rescissione immediata con risarcimento danni ingente alla società.


raiola non è IL problema, è uno dei tanti (troppi) problemi che ci sono chiamati procuratori, fatto fuori lui ce ne sarà sempre un'altro uguale (se non peggio) quindi dovrebbero risolvere il problema a monte eliminandoli del tutto, poi posso capire che con lui noi ci siamo ''scottati'' un pò troppe volte e quindi lo crediamo peggio di altri ma nella loro categoria comunque non vedo gentlemen, chi più chi meno sono tutti come lui.
Detto ciò speriamo non si monti la testa che le premesse per far bene sono ottime


----------



## Shmuk (6 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Speriamo siano di tecnica e non di rapina, pure Cutrone aveva numeri da record.
> 
> Mi sembra di aver capito che per il momento la sua è strapotenza fisica e gioco aereo.
> 
> Ci rivediamo tra, diciamo, 5 anni.



A quell'età giocavo con uno delle mie zone, che fu preso dal Bari (allora in Serie A) e aveva numeri simili, faceva discretamente paura per potenza di fisico e di tiro, ma in seguito giocò soltanto in Serie C.

Per non dire di Vincenzo Sarno...


----------



## eldero (6 Ottobre 2021)

Conosco, sempre stato molto bravo. È ancora molto presto non parliamone e lasciamolo crescere


----------



## gabri65 (6 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Cutrone, chi era costui? (semicit.). Ah: quell'attaccante che quando venne ceduto provocò pianti e disperazione in molti milanisti? Sembrava avessimo perso il nuova Inzaghi. E infatti...



Vero, grossa delusione. Mi ricordo la famosa partita con il Bayern quando segnò una doppietta, poi i primi goals. Effettivamente adesso vanno rivalutati, forse li segnò per pura chiappa. Insomma, stile pistolero polacco. 



Shmuk ha scritto:


> A quell'età giocavo con uno delle mie zone, che fu preso dal Bari (allora in Serie A) e aveva numeri simili, faceva discretamente paura per potenza di fisico e di tiro, ma in seguito giocò soltanto in Serie C.
> 
> Per non dire di Vincenzo Sarno...



Eh infatti, per quello preferirei la tecnica (accoppiata con la personalità), a quella età è facile imporsi su altri ragazzini se il fisico ti sostiene.

Poi lo voglio vedere quando comincia a trovare difensori seri che non vanno per il sottile. Vedremo, ma non mi faccio illusioni, troppo troppo giovane per ora, anzi troppo clamore secondo me.


----------



## Giofa (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Eurosport, gli straordinari numeri di Francesco Camarda, giovanissimo talento tredicenne delle giovanili del Milan, sono diventati virali. Il ragazzo ha già segnato 483 gol in sole 87 partite. Media gol stratosferica: 5,5 reti a partita. In nazionale è già stato aggregato all'Under 15.


Fa abbastanza impressione che un ragazzino delle scuole medie sia già così "attenzionato". La pressione sarà già enorme e gli avvoltoi che gli ronzeranno intorno saranno moltissimi. Montarsi la testa a quell'età è un attimo, così come sentirsi schiacciato da tanta attenzione. Mi auguro che abbia persone accanto che lo proteggano e che gli permettano di fare il suo percorso con la massima tranquillità possibile


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Eurosport, gli straordinari numeri di Francesco Camarda, giovanissimo talento tredicenne delle giovanili del Milan, sono diventati virali. Il ragazzo ha già segnato 483 gol in sole 87 partite. Media gol stratosferica: 5,5 reti a partita. In nazionale è già stato aggregato all'Under 15.


.


----------



## sampapot (7 Ottobre 2021)

direi che è prematuro dare dei giudizi e fare previsioni...lasciamolo crescere e proteggiamolo da tutto e tutti, se poi ha veramente talento, potrebbe essere il nostro centravanti per 10 anni


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Eurosport, gli straordinari numeri di Francesco Camarda, giovanissimo talento tredicenne delle giovanili del Milan, sono diventati virali. Il ragazzo ha già segnato 483 gol in sole 87 partite. Media gol stratosferica: 5,5 reti a partita. In nazionale è già stato aggregato all'Under 15.


Proteggete questo ragazzo dai raiola.
Lasciatelo giocare, crescere , divertire e dagli dei valori.

Consiglio sentito per la famiglia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ci ha già messo le mani raiola?


Una chiacchierata coi genitori e una bella tangente in mano sicuramente l'ha già fatta


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Fa abbastanza impressione che un ragazzino delle scuole medie sia già così "attenzionato". La pressione sarà già enorme e gli avvoltoi che gli ronzeranno intorno saranno moltissimi. Montarsi la testa a quell'età è un attimo, così come sentirsi schiacciato da tanta attenzione. Mi auguro che abbia persone accanto che lo proteggano e che gli permettano di fare il suo percorso con la massima tranquillità possibile


Decisamente troppa.

Non esiste ragazzino ( come naturale che sia) sulla terra in grado di gestirla.


----------



## Jino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Vuol dire tutto e niente avere questi numeri nel settore giovanile.

Potrei citarne a bizzeffe di ragazzi che viaggiavano a cento gol l'anno tra esordienti, giovanissimi etc etc.


----------



## jumpy65 (8 Ottobre 2021)

A quell'età il numero di gol conta poco o nulla. Aspettiamo 3 o 4 anni e vediamo


----------

